
Show HN: Estipad – fast and easy project estimation - PawelDecowski
https://estipad.com
======
PawelDecowski
Hi guys. I’m the founder and sole developer of Estipad.

Estipad is a web app that lets you break down a project into small tasks for
easier estimation. When you’ve finished, you can download a PDF estimate ready
to send to a client.

Estipad started as a basic CodePen that I used to calculate project estimates
for my freelancing clients. A few of my developer friends liked it, so I
decided to build it into a web app.

I’d love to hear your feedback and will happily answer any questions you may
have.

\--

Pawel Decowski

Founder, Estipad

PS. I’ll be writing more about Estipad on the blog:
[https://medium.com/estipad](https://medium.com/estipad)

